# W8 cam adjusters



## tallfrie (Aug 8, 2008)

VWTECHBOB$ I see you have exp in replacing cam adjusters...could you please share some of your knowledge? I have an 03 w8 and need to change out the adjusters . I have alldata online but that was no help.Any info or pics on the procedure would be GREAT!
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Fabic (Mar 26, 1999)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (tallfrie)*

Jeff,
Give Bob a call at his shop, (408) 227-3827. 
From what I've seen him do on these cam adjuster jobs, its fairly lengthy, takes about 25 hours, and requires the engine pulled.
Cheers,


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (Fabic)*

just a simple picture of what it looks like. enjoy everyone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (Vortexpert)*

holy crap...I thought 2.7's were bad


----------



## 97JazzBlueDE (May 9, 2001)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (tallfrie)*

Just had my dealer replace all of the cam adjusters on my 03 W8 under the powertrain warranty. All in all about $5k in parts and $5k in labor. Not a cheap fix if you don't have any warranty left.
Check out the website exclusively for the W8 crowd for more info: http://www.w8forum.dk 
Best of luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97JazzBlueDE (May 9, 2001)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (diive4sho)*

Ha! W8s take the cake when it comes to problems but when a W8 runs it runs like the wind! Love mine no matter what the $$ is to fix it (thank god for my extended warranty though - they really lost $$ money when they sold me that!) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (97JazzBlueDE)*

Is that you with the black one in newark? blacked out windows and such? I used to park next to you in the UD parking garage all last semester


----------



## black4motion (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (97JazzBlueDE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97JazzBlueDE* »_Ha! W8s take the cake when it comes to problems but when a W8 runs it runs like the wind! Love mine no matter what the $$ is to fix it (thank god for my extended warranty though - they really lost $$ money when they sold me that!) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









What's your plan when the warranty ends?


----------



## MikestroW8 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_Is that you with the black one in newark? blacked out windows and such? I used to park next to you in the UD parking garage all last semester

haha, that's me. do you go to UD?


----------

